# Engine starts, then stalls.



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Poulan Pro stalls
Hi, i have a Briggs 17.5 v twin. The mower runs a few seconds and stalls.
The lawn tractor is a pr17542st poulan pro. The vacuum hose had a hole near the end, and I cut it off and put it back in the valve cover. The engine will attempt to run and then quit, every time I try it. I get fuel on the line going into the carb. 

Thanks, Rickey


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If fuel is getting through the hose, then there is a leak. If the hose you cut is the pulse hose to the fuel pump, you might need to replace it. If it does not seal good the fuel pump will not operate.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks 30yr tech. I think that's my problem. The hose had a flange on the end.
Rickey


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, I replaced the hose, and it's still the same. It will run a few seconds and then quit.
Thanks, Rickey


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the engine model number 407777-0174-e1
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That indicates a carburetor issue. I would remove the carburetor and clean out. Likely the jets are restricted or fuel is not getting into the float bowl. If you have an after fire solenoid it could be sticking closed.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, I can see the solenoid under the carb. Im not sure how the carb comes off?
Rivkey


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The easiest way to take the carburetor off is to remove it with the intake manifold. 
To do this first remove the cover from the flywheel (4 screws) then remove the engine shroud 4 - 6 bolts. Next take out the breather tube from the air filter adapter, take off the fuel line, then unplug the solenoid and finally remove the choke cable at the carburetor. 

There are 4 bolts mounting the manifold to the cylinder heads, 2 at each cylinder head. Take them out, remove the linkage to the governor arm at the bottom, it just has a small hook that you can work off the arm. Once you have the carburetor off, you can remove it from the manifold, although I usually tear them down and service with the manifold still attached.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks 30, I got the carb off, the instructions you gave were great. How do I check the solenoid?
Should voltage show on the plug of the solenoid, when the switch is on? I notice a plate on top of carb, what is that for?
Rickey


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tater1211 said:


> Thanks 30, I got the carb off, the instructions you gave were great. How do I check the solenoid?
> Should voltage show on the plug of the solenoid, when the switch is on? I notice a plate on top of carb, what is that for?
> Rickey


I generally never take the plate off the top of the carburetor, there are baffles and vents and they generally don't require any maintenance. I usually take the float bowl off and clean everything in there. Plug the solenoid back in and turn the key on, the plunger should be drawn down with power, and spring up when the key is turned off. If it's working, just reinstall, if it does not work, spray some carburetor cleaner in around the plunger and work the plunger in and out by hand until it's free and then test again.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks 30yt, what should I look for, in the carb, to repair?
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just make sure that all the passage ways, jets, bowl and float are clean and that the float moves freely and opens and shuts the fuel inlet.


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Will I need to get a rebuild kit?
Thanks


----------



## Tater1211 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I got her going. The plunger was stuck fast on the solenoid. 
Thanks for all the help.
Rickey
:thumbsup:


----------

